# [risolto] usb wifi connessione automatica all'avvio

## ilnanny

Buona sera  ho dovuto spostare il pc in una stanza lontana dal router di conseguenza ho collegato una vecchio adattatore usb per la connessione wireless;

# lsusb

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0846:9030 NetGear, Inc. WNA1100 Wireless-N 150 [Atheros AR9271]

Ho installato il driver appropriato e riconfigurato il kernel .

Avvio il sistema grafico  con openbox e nmapplet ,ma la connessione wifi non si connette automaticamente .

Devo ogni volta cliccare sulla applet di network manager e selezionare la rete (la key wpa è memorizzata).

il problema è che quando entro senza usare X non so come connettermi ,mentre prima con l'ethernet potevo aggiornare  o fare le mie cose anche senza  l'ambiente grafico.

Suppongo di aver creato qualche errore di configurazione tra wpa_supplicant ,dhcp,network manager e quantaltro. 

Siccome sono 2 giorni che divento scemo ' :Question: '

Ci sarebbe qualche anima Pia che mi aiuta nel rivedere queste configurazioni?

Ringrazio in anticipo tutti per la vostra pazienza .

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non ho idea come, con networkmanager, connettersi automaticamente prima di un login ma anche se non entri in un ambiente grafico puoi usare nmcli (richiede permessi di root)

```
# nmcli device wifi rescan

# nmcli device wifi list

# nmcli device wifi connect SSID-Name password wireless-password
```

https://nullr0ute.com/2016/09/connect-to-a-wireless-network-using-command-line-nmcli/

----------

## ilnanny

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non ho idea come, con networkmanager, connettersi automaticamente prima di un login ma anche se non entri in un ambiente grafico puoi usare nmcli 

 

Grazie mille per la risposta immediata.

Potrei anche disinstallare nm e quantaltro ,e configurare qualcosa di più semplice o manuale  e che adesso dovrei ricontrollare cosa togliere o mantenere ,ho letto mille guide e ho disastrato i file di configurazione della rete.

...  se c'è un metodo alternativo o manuale per me va bene uguale.

" adesso provo i tuoi suggerimenti"

----------

## oscarandrea

 *ilnanny wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Non ho idea come, con networkmanager, connettersi automaticamente prima di un login ma anche se non entri in un ambiente grafico puoi usare nmcli  
> 
> Grazie mille per la risposta immediata.
> 
> Potrei anche disinstallare nm e quantaltro ,e configurare qualcosa di più semplice o manuale  e che adesso dovrei ricontrollare cosa togliere o mantenere ,ho letto mille guide e ho disastrato i file di configurazione della rete.
> ...

 

io uso wpa_supplicant e come interfaccia grafica wpa_gui (quando compili wpa_supplicant  devi abilitare la flag qt) e poi quando mi serve avvio net.wlp2s0 da terminale e si connette in automatico, credo che basti impostare /etc/init.d/net.wlp2s0 all'avvio così come ho fatto per l'ethernet per fa si che si connetta in automatico

update

ho aggiunto /etc/init.d/net.wlp2s0 alla runlevel default con  

```
rc-update add /etc/init.d/net.wlp2s0       
```

ed ora ora si connette in automatico al boot, quindi ti basta seguire la guida per la connessione https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Full/Networking e poi aggiungere il servizio alla runlevel default  :Smile: Last edited by oscarandrea on Fri Feb 02, 2018 7:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ilnanny

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # nmcli device wifi rescan
> 
> ...

 

Grazie Mille . 

Ho fatto uno script da richiamare quando mi serve 

Risolto.

-

----------

## ilnanny

 *oscarandrea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io uso wpa_supplicant e come interfaccia grafica wpa_gui (quando compili wpa_supplicant  devi abilitare la flag qt) e poi quando mi serve avvio net.wlp2s0 da terminale e si connette in automatico, credo che basti impostare /etc/init.d/net.wlp2s0 all'avvio così come ho fatto per l'ethernet per fa si che si connetta in automatico

 

Grazie mille ,ma per attivare wpa supplicant devo eliminare networkmanager e basta ,perchè se non ricordo male vanno in conflitto tra loro.

----------

## oscarandrea

 *ilnanny wrote:*   

>  *oscarandrea wrote:*   
> 
> io uso wpa_supplicant e come interfaccia grafica wpa_gui (quando compili wpa_supplicant  devi abilitare la flag qt) e poi quando mi serve avvio net.wlp2s0 da terminale e si connette in automatico, credo che basti impostare /etc/init.d/net.wlp2s0 all'avvio così come ho fatto per l'ethernet per fa si che si connetta in automatico 
> 
> Grazie mille ,ma per attivare wpa supplicant devo eliminare networkmanager e basta ,perchè se non ricordo male vanno in conflitto tra loro.

 

non ti so dire, mai usato networkmanager su gentoo, sempre e solo init.d file  :Smile: 

ho aggiornato il messaggio di prima, come ho detto funge pure!

----------

## ilnanny

 *oscarandrea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non ti so dire, mai usato networkmanager su gentoo, sempre e solo init.d file 
> 
> ho aggiornato il messaggio di prima, come ho detto funge pure!

 

Grazie Andrea ,provo e ti faccio saper ,così magari tolgo pure quel nmapplet che è antipatico ' :Laughing: '

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ilnanny wrote:*   

>  *oscarandrea wrote:*   
> 
> io uso wpa_supplicant e come interfaccia grafica wpa_gui (quando compili wpa_supplicant  devi abilitare la flag qt) e poi quando mi serve avvio net.wlp2s0 da terminale e si connette in automatico, credo che basti impostare /etc/init.d/net.wlp2s0 all'avvio così come ho fatto per l'ethernet per fa si che si connetta in automatico 
> 
> Grazie mille ,ma per attivare wpa supplicant devo eliminare networkmanager e basta ,perchè se non ricordo male vanno in conflitto tra loro.

 

Si, se lo si fa con wpa_supplicant (quindi puoi disinstallare networkmanager) puoi attivare il servizio. Quello che mi piacerebbe sapere se anche con networkmanager si po' fare.

----------

## ilnanny

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si, se lo si fa con wpa_supplicant (quindi puoi disinstallare networkmanager) puoi attivare il servizio. Quello che mi piacerebbe sapere se anche con networkmanager si po' fare.

 

Seguendo il tuo consiglio  si 

..ho creato un piccolo script che si avvia nell'autostart di openbox (sudo).

Senza interfaccia grafica l'ho richiamo da terminale (avendolo messo in una cartella con i permessi di esecuzione)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ilnanny wrote:*   

> Seguendo il tuo consiglio  si 
> 
> ..ho creato un piccolo script che si avvia nell'autostart di openbox (sudo).
> 
> Senza interfaccia grafica l'ho richiamo da terminale (avendolo messo in una cartella con i permessi di esecuzione)

 

Io speravo ci fosse una qualche configurazione direttamente in NetworkManager dove gli si dice di connetersi se trova una wireless gia' conosciuta.

----------

## ilnanny

[quote="fedeliallalinea"] *ilnanny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io speravo ci fosse una qualche configurazione direttamente in NetworkManager dove gli si dice di connetersi se trova una wireless gia' conosciuta.

 

Se nel forum c'è qualcuno che usa calculate Linux (basata su gentoo ,utilizza openrc ma anche un sacco di script ad hoc) , magari ci svela l'arcano.Ne sono sicuro in quanto l'ho utilizzato sul PC del mio ex collega di lavoro .portandolo a casa mia ,dopo aver messo la chiave WPA  si è connesso e riconnesso in automatico ad ogni avvio .

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Forse ho trovato nel file /etc/conf.d/NetworkManager

```
# If NetworkManager does not establish a connection within $INACTIVE_TIMEOUT

# seconds after starting, the service will be marked as inactive, and it will

# continue to wait for a connection in background mode.

INACTIVE_TIMEOUT=1
```

Provero' ad aumentare il timeout

----------

## ilnanny

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Forse ho trovato nel file /etc/conf.d/NetworkManager
> 
> ```
> # If NetworkManager does not establish a connection within $INACTIVE_TIMEOUT
> 
> ...

 

Aumentando il timeout a 5 ,Adesso funziona correttamente ,nel senso che si connette automaticamente alla rete prestabilita.

Nel frattempo però ho eliminato wpa_supplicant e aggiornato il kernel ,(non gentoo ,l'ho scaricato dal sito di linux kernel e l'ho ricompilato a dovere)

----------

## sabayonino

 *ilnanny wrote:*   

> ho scaricato dal sito di linux kernel e l'ho ricompilato a dovere)

 

In portage equivale ai vanilla-sources

```
* sys-kernel/vanilla-sources

     Available versions:  

     (3.2.101) (~)3.2.101^bs

     (3.16.56) (~)3.16.56^bs

     (4.1.51) (~)4.1.51^bs

     (4.4.125) (~)4.4.125^bs

     (4.9.91) (~)4.9.91^bs

     (4.14.31) (~)4.14.31^bs

     (4.15.14) (~)4.15.14^bs

       {build symlink}

     Homepage:            https://www.kernel.org

     Description:         Full sources for the Linux kernel

```

mentre ai gentoo-sources vengono applicate alcune patch fornite dai devs Gentoo

----------

## ilnanny

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

>  *ilnanny wrote:*   ho scaricato dal sito di linux kernel e l'ho ricompilato a dovere) 
> 
> In portage equivale ai vanilla-sources
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ecco ..l'ho scoperto con un pò di ritardo. Per adesso va bene comunque Grazie per la precisazione .

Ho apportato le modifiche , così al prossimo aggiornamento utilizzerò i vanilla sources.

Grazie

----------

## ilnanny

Ritorno su questo 3d solo per aggiungere che ho scoperto un interfaccia (ncurses credo) per networkmanager che si avvia anche in tty .

una volta installato networkmanager  si può lanciare 

```

nmtui

```

 comodissimo per configurare la rete ,attivarla ecc

la configurazione viene scritta in .resolv.conf e nel file di avvio .

----------

## sabayonino

 :Rolling Eyes:   c'è da una vita se net-misc/networkmanager è compilato con la flag "ncurses"

----------

## fedeliallalinea

C'e' anche il comando nmcli  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ilnanny

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> C'e' anche il comando nmcli 

 

assolutamente ,me ne hai parlato tempo fà e mi è stato di auito ,la differenza con nmtui che hai una piccola finestrella ,un pochino più user-frriendly  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ilnanny

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

>   c'è da una vita se net-misc/networkmanager è compilato con la flag "ncurses"

 

..l'ho scoperto solo pochi giorni fà   :Sad:  pensando di aver scoperto l'acqua calda.  :Embarassed: 

----------

